# MT-II shelf life



## Buzzard (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had some MT-II already drawn into syringes, in my freezer for the past 4 months. I also have one un-reconstituted vial for the same length of time. Does this stuff break down over time even if it's frozen? Should I use it or just throw it out?

I need to get my orange glow on... J,T & D for those that understand.

GYCH!


----------



## tballz (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes it does degrade over time even when frozen but you should be okay.


----------

